# Pets and moving overseas, what are your thoughts?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

To many of us our pets are literally part of the family and it can be a heartbreaking wrench to move overseas without them. A number of expats have broached the subject of pets and the effect this has on their new life and we thought it would be interesting to gather the opinions and thoughts of expats who are looking to move to Australia and indeed those who have already made the move.

Do you take your beloved pets with you or do you leave them at "home"?


----------



## Ebonistarr (Sep 4, 2012)

I am bringing my welsh corgi to live with my husband and I. I would not think of leaving her and the fact I have to leave her for five months in the US hurts. She is not a young dog and the cost will be almost 6000 dollars. But she is part of our family. My bird was unable to be brought to Australia.. no birds are allowed and I had to find her a good home. I did my homework and as hard as it was to leave her.. I know she is happy and healty and played with not just kept in a cage. But Ein is gonna be a Aussie Dog come hell or highwater


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I understand exactly what you are saying - you really need to have a pet (as I do) to appreciate that they really are part of the family. Leaving them behind is unthinkable in my book


----------

